# tried street photography, dont get it.



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

I see a lot of people here talking about "street photography" so I thought I would try my hand at it. 
honestly, I dont see what all the fuss is about. took a few shots of my street, and it doesnt really make a very good model, and certainly not interesting subject material. maybe your streets are more glamorous than mine. 
I guess you never know until you try, but I don't think i will be doing any more street photography. It just isn't my thing. these are SOOC, converted from RAW with LR4.3


#1View attachment 32730
#2View attachment 32731


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

For #1, remember THE RULE OF THIRDS!!!!! It's too centered, that's the problem. I would also try cropping it to a pano


----------



## bhop (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2013)

I like that each photo tells a story.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> For #1, remember THE RULE OF THIRDS!!!!! It's too centered, that's the problem. I would also try cropping it to a pano



damn..maybe I should do a re shoot. also, i wonder if some OCF would help? maybe a reflector?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > For #1, remember THE RULE OF THIRDS!!!!! It's too centered, that's the problem. I would also try cropping it to a pano
> ...



Need to run it through Portrait Professional.. soften those imperfections!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



maybe use a smoothing tool.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

I say a shoot through umbrella camera right and a snooted speed light camera left would work fine with a reflector behind the subject and cat burglar style hanging apparatus to ensure the perfect PoV. Also make sure to shoot at the widest aperture you are able to achieve minimal DoF.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2013)

Pix...how long have you gone without sleep?!? 
I'm thinking those long shifts have started to take their toll.

Actually, in an interesting coincidence (okay, so perhaps NOT interesting, but a coincidence nevertheless), *I* also did some street photography today:





I think I just had a more photogenic street though.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoothing tool, like in blow torch. works well but will spatter.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

Sm4him, those LEADING LINES are perfect! :lmao:

On a serious note, is that really your street??? Looks quite interesting.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

its probably not good because I used an old camera. if I had used a D7000 the pictures would obviously be 100x better. Ive heard that you cant get good pictures with old digital cameras since once the tech is outdated, the camera automatically stops taking good pictures to force you to upgrade to the newest model.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a common mistake made by many noob's like yourself. You should be able to see by my example that this obviously should have been done in a portrait crop.

View attachment 32732


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

im sticking to people...street photography is too hard.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Sm4him, those LEADING LINES are perfect! :lmao:
> 
> On a serious note, is that really your street??? Looks quite interesting.





It really is a street downtown, where I work. We've had over 7 inches of rain the last two days (and it's still raining, although it's actually stopped off and on today). I had to go run an errand and came across this place where the flooding had subsided, leaving only these lines of silt in their wake.  I thought it really was cool...but I didn't have my camera with me! Cell phone to the rescue! 

Sorry, pix...didn't mean to derail...err, unpave, your thread.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> This is a common mistake made by many noob's like yourself. You should be able to see by my example that this obviously should have been done in a portrait crop.
> 
> View attachment 32732



Ill keep that in mind for next time. I really am out of my element here. I was just trying to expand my horizons and try something photographically new to me.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

Pix, maybe you should try your hand at this new craze, called "macro" photography. I think it has something to do with pasta?


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hang in there, it's tough but you'll get it. I'm still rying to figure out why everyone says I only take snapshots
View attachment 32733


----------



## jake337 (Jan 16, 2013)

My take


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

Sm, you used the cell phone flash though!!! Jeez! Do me a favor and keep that rain down there, we've ha enough the past few months!!!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 16, 2013)

These photos would be good for a texture in photoshop!


----------



## Bram (Jan 16, 2013)

Ever thought of going pro? I mean with a little work like mentioned before, crop, smoothing, maybe a little contrast and hue/sat work I think these can be gold. Good start.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2013)

You need to get away from those small streets and get out on the big, mean streets...the multi-lane ones,dude!!! Take a wider-angle,more-expansive view!!!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jan 16, 2013)

The best way to do effective smoothing is to use Asphalt Paver 4.0.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> You need to get away from those small streets and get out on the big, mean streets...the multi-lane ones,dude!!! Take a wider-angle,more-expansive view!!!
> 
> View attachment 32748




May-as-well take it a step further with roadways for airplanes.























​Or my favorite "guy about to puke from too much chinese food in China Town, SF.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with Rick, these are merely snapshots and a portrait mode orientaion may help the photos..









Derrel makes another good point to using a wider focal length.








And again, perhaps a little more context may help.







Just a few random thoughts..


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 16, 2013)

I literally laughed out loud when I first saw this...


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I literally laughed out loud when I first saw this...



i am pleased to have entertained.  :lmao:


----------



## rmr1923 (Jan 16, 2013)

#1 - i don't get this one... poor composition, the subject is dead center, white balance is way off, your camera isn't expensive enough

#2 - would mount on my living room wall.  well done sir.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

rmr1923 said:


> #1 - i don't get this one... poor composition, the subject is dead center, white balance is way off, your camera isn't expensive enough
> 
> #2 - would mount on my living room wall.  well done sir.



thank you. i am now thinking of doing some more and starting a FB page to sell prints!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

Pix, when did you change your signature? That's just effing hilarious!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Pix, when did you change your signature? That's just effing hilarious!!!



This Morning


----------



## WryTheBteam (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup definatley like the first photo, i like the story it tells :mrgreen:

BTW your signature has made all the 6 people currently in my flat keel over in agony from laughing too hard haha


----------



## kathyt (Jan 17, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



Charlie, I thought we discussed this already. He needs to use Portraiture, not Portrait Professional. Then we might have something here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



I was going to suggest Portraiture, but decided that this shot need something more "aggressive", shall we say!  lol!


----------



## afoto (Jan 17, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> Hang in there, it's tough but you'll get it. I'm still rying to figure out why everyone says I only take snapshots
> View attachment 32733



hahahah snapshot, punny


----------

